# SDMSE contract renewal (rural metro)



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Jul 16, 2013)

Whatever happened with that? Did rural lose their contract after the issues?


----------



## Jambi (Jul 16, 2013)

A simple google search yielded the following results: http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2013/Jun/22/rural-metro-ambulance-san-diego-competitive-bid/


an excerpt



> As a result the City Council has no choice but to grant Filner’s request for at least a one-year contract extension with Rural/Metro and an equivalent delay in any competitive bid...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 17, 2013)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Whatever happened with that? Did rural lose their contract after the issues?





Jambi said:


> A simple google search yielded the following results: http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2013/Jun/22/rural-metro-ambulance-san-diego-competitive-bid/
> 
> an excerpt



The city counsel voted to give R/M San Diego a one year extension, with the option of having an additional year added on.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sorry was looking for an internal persoective


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 17, 2013)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Sorry was looking for an internal persoective



I shot you a PM.


----------



## dC0m (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm interested to see what will happen in a year (or two, if they go through with the 2nd year option). 

It would be even more interesting if R/M loses the bid to AMR or Falck. 

Opinions?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 17, 2013)

dC0m said:


> I'm interested to see what will happen in a year (or two, if they go through with the 2nd year option).
> 
> It would be even more interesting if R/M loses the bid to AMR or Falck.
> 
> Opinions?



It definitely will be interesting to see what happens within a year or two.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Jul 17, 2013)

Considering AMR lost the contract years back, I doubt it'll be purely numbers for them.  Paramedic plus was looking at the bid, should be interesting. I thought they proved there was no foul play with the numbers.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 17, 2013)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Considering AMR lost the contract years back, I doubt it'll be purely numbers for them.  Paramedic plus was looking at the bid, should be interesting. I thought they proved there was no foul play with the numbers.



An external and internal audit conducted by an outside agency proved that there was no foul play involved. PP was looking at the bid? I don't recall hearing anything about PP wanting to bid on the Rural/Metro SD contracts. Even if they did, I doubt we'll see them this far south. They're struggling in the north as it is.


----------



## dC0m (Jul 17, 2013)

I haven't heard PP's name being thrown around in San Diego's bidding process, but if they do make a bid, I would be highly interested in seeing how the process ends up!


----------



## Monkey (Jul 23, 2013)

The Mayor wanted to delay the RFP to allow a study to examine the possibility of taking the EMS system back into the FD.  However, with the current "issues" at the mayors office, that could be scrapped and the bid put out with-in the next year, or could actually delay the whole damn thing for a few more years.

I've heard A TON of names from Acadian, Falck, AMR, etc, that are eyeing the bid.  With the financial troubles that R/M Corporate is having now, it'll be REALLY interesting to see if they even re-bid.  It's not the first time nor will it be the last time a new company has taken over in this area.  Should be more interesting that an episode of Game of Thrones for the next several months here in SD.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 23, 2013)

Paramedics Plus probably lost EMSA Oklahoma, board votes tomorrow.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh no. What does that mean for you guys?


----------



## dC0m (Jul 25, 2013)

PP lost EMSA Oklahoma to AMR. After PP undercut AMR in the Bay Area, AMR comes back and slaps PP in EMSA.


----------



## aquabear (Aug 2, 2013)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Paramedic plus was looking at the bid, should be interesting.



Paramedics Plus is hemorrhaging money from their AlCo operations and just lost their Oklahoma City/Tulsa EMSA contract... I don't think they will be bidding on any large contracts anytime soon.

***COMPLETELY UNRELATED***
Bob Filner for Creepy Old Man of the Year.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 2, 2013)

aquabear said:


> ***COMPLETELY UNRELATED***
> Bob Filner for Creepy Old Man of the Year.



:rofl:


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 2, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Oh no. What does that mean for you guys?



Borg time!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 2, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Borg time!



One of us... one of us... one of us...


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 6, 2013)

This is the last I heard, is that looking at what Escondido is doing with non-safety paramedics, trying to bring back the single role medic position to SDFD.




Monkey said:


> The Mayor wanted to delay the RFP to allow a study to examine the possibility of taking the EMS system back into the FD.  However, with the current "issues" at the mayors office, that could be scrapped and the bid put out with-in the next year, or could actually delay the whole damn thing for a few more years.
> 
> I've heard A TON of names from Acadian, Falck, AMR, etc, that are eyeing the bid.  With the financial troubles that R/M Corporate is having now, it'll be REALLY interesting to see if they even re-bid.  It's not the first time nor will it be the last time a new company has taken over in this area.  Should be more interesting that an episode of Game of Thrones for the next several months here in SD.


----------

